
Show HN: A Foundational Layer for Collaboration Tools - patrick1011
https://www.getyuzu.co.uk/
======
patrick1011
Hi HN,

I hope the website clearly states our value proposition.

Basically we are taking a bet - that it's possible to specify a standard on
top of which 90% collaboration applications can be built - from Slack to Miro
to Trello to Tandem. We are currently writing up a v1 at the moment and would
appreciate any feedback on this idea in principle [and in practice when we
release our documentation].

Concretely we plan on releasing an Electron app [with a plugin architecture
similar to VSCode] and hosted backend services to support applications built
using the data model.

Would be great to get your feedback - good or bad.

------
yashzaveri88
Who would you be selling this to exactly?

